# where can i find a one unit tub/shower



## jserb (Aug 17, 2009)

I have searched for tub/shower,   fiberglass tub & shower, and i cannot find a company that makes a one piece fiberglass tub and shower that have the integrated walls.   I just continue to pull up sites that sell fiberglass tubs and showers SEPERATLY.  Do any of you know of a few sites where i can do some research on these?  i appreciate your time!

:hide:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never seen a "stand alone" combination tub and shower, but there are lots of companies that make fiberglass tub/showers that are intended to be built-in; Fiat and Merolin are two.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 18, 2009)

I know Kohler makes them. If you are doing a remodel, make sure it will fit through all the doors it will be required to, to get to its new home. I have included a link for a company that sells them, but only so you could see the brands offered there. Just click on the link below.

Tub/Shower Combinations - Keidel Bath, Plumbing, Kitchen - Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Redwood (Aug 19, 2009)

majakdragon's suggestion of making sure it can get into place is a good one. Seldom have I seen a one piece used on anything but new construction for that very reason.


----------



## PlumbGod (Aug 21, 2009)

Im not sure what you mean, but maybe this company has just what you want. I cant post a link because this site is really stupid and makes you have 5 posts before I can post a link. Whats the point of a forum if I cant answer your Qustion? Retarded! google walk-in tubs & more


----------

